# Little Help on My Case Please



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi

Im just 24 year old.

I have hyperthyroidism for 2 months and i diagnosed before 1 month. I was given carbimazole (thyrocab tablets).

After 20 days i got hives which is not going ( today is 5th day ). I had CBC & TSH, T4, T3 Test. Doctor changed

medicine from carbimazole to PTU ( propylthiouracil ). Do you have any idea if its fine or not or anyone took PTU ?

Also please see my below result and tell me if you have any idea.

TSH - 0.007 ( before 1 month it was 0.02 )

T3 - 1.34

T4 - 8.02

Any help will be really appreciate.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there. Could you please post your lab's ranges for those results?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Octavia said:


> Hi there. Could you please post your lab's ranges for those results?


Hi

Ranges are as below.

TSH - 0.007 TSH Normal Range - ( 0.27 - 4.2 )

T3 - 1.34 T3 Normal Range - ( 0.84 - 2.0 )

T4 - 8.02 T4 Normal Range - ( 5.1 - 14.0 )

Thanks for reply.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you know if those T3 and T4 tests are Free or Total?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

jenny v said:


> Do you know if those T3 and T4 tests are Free or Total?


ya I see its total T3 & Total T4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Doctor changed medicine from carbimazole to PTU ( propylthiouracil ). Do you have any idea if its fine or not or anyone took PTU ?
> 
> Also please see my below result and tell me if you have any idea.


You are being treated for hyperthyroid.

Carbimazole and PTU do the same thing - if you were having hives on carbimazole, it is good that he switched you to PTU. You can take antihistamine to help if you still have the hives.

In order to know how you are doing - Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs will tell what the actual thyroid hormone is in your system. The Total numbers are not as helpful with that. TSH can lag up to weeks and is better for diagnostic than it is for adjusting doses.

What dosage of PTU are you taking and when are your next labs?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> You are being treated for hyperthyroid.
> 
> Carbimazole and PTU do the same thing - if you were having hives on carbimazole, it is good that he switched you to PTU. You can take antihistamine to help if you still have the hives.
> 
> ...


Hi

My next labs are after one month. my current dose is 2 PTP in morning with food and 2 at night with food.

I have no any issues with hyperthyroidism but just i don't stay in mood and having little weakness all the time. that's it.

Hope go get better once and for all


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!

First and foremost; you need the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests. Also RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) and some antibodies' tests.

Sometimes cancer is the cause of hyper so you need the scan.

What else has your doctor done for you or what is he/she going to do? If this is the extent of it, it may be in your best interest to find a doctor who is more knowledgeable about this.

How are your eyes? Are you symptomatic? If so, would you list your symptoms?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the board!
> 
> First and foremost; you need the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests. Also RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) and some antibodies' tests.
> 
> ...


Thanks for welcoming and all the info. 

My eyes are fine. no idea why doctor just took TSH test and started hyperthyroidism medicines. doctor just took those tests at this time and told me to come back after 1 month. and my eyes are fine. and my symptom are only a few, little weakness, I don't stay in mood like before, sometime bowel issue. nothing else.

I think i don't have big thyroid issue but just TSH is low due to some other reason. May be I have to go out of town to find some specialist for this.

I'll try to tell him to make these tests if he agrees.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I do hope your doctor is amenable to further testing as suggested. Would you please let us know?

What kind of bowel issue? What is going on w/moods? Are you sleeping well? How is your skin? Hair loss? Heart palpitations? Myxedema of the legs and ankles? Callous' on feet and hands, orange in color? Weight gain; weight loss? Can you see your thyroid; is it swollen? Does it hurt to swallow? Do you have apnea?

The list goes on. LOL!

Meanwhile; do take care of yourself.


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like you have nice knowledge  I will surely tell him to make all the necessary tests if he won't agree then i'll change doc.

ok so let me tell you from starting. I was feeling weakness which was high when i wakeup in morning and goes down during day & activity.

have to go for bowel movement (latrine) 2-3 times a day, had little high temperature.

Looks like you have nice knowledge  I will surely tell him to make all the necessary tests if he won't agree then i'll change doc.

ok so let me tell you from starting. I was feeling weakness which was high when i wakeup in morning and goes down during day & activity.

have to go for bowel movement (latrine) 2-3 times a day, had little high temperature.

So I gone to MBBS doc., i see I lost weight 2 Kg. he gave me medicine off fever/cold for 2 weeks. he couldn't detect the issue. so I changed doc and gone to MD.

Now I lost more 3 KG. He made TSH blood test and we both knew STSH level is low 0.02 ( should be 0.34 - 5.6 ) so he gave me carbimazole. and after 20 days hives came.

Sometimes I feel my heartbeat rate faster, lower and irregular for which that MD doc gave me med. which i took for 20 days but now stopped as new doc said its not necessary now.

I changed Doc to Thyroid Specialist and is Endocrinologist. He took TSH,T3,T4 tests and told to come back after a month and changed medicine to PTU.

In these all time (2 months) i don't have situation as you said im sleeping well actually i want to sleep more than before. sometime don't want to wake up and just keep sleeping  ( dont know its good or not ).

about thyroid, i can see it but looks normal to me, and i had to push food when swallowing after hives gone but it was for 3-4 days. now im fine with it so it was temporary issue and i think side effect of carbimazole tablets.

about mood, its something i can't explain. i dont like to go anywhere, i dont like to go movies and if i do i don't feel much.

What I think is i do not have big thyroid issue but somehow TSH level gone low. so want to get the best doctor who can find out the perfect reason for it.
or you think taking these medicine will help TSH level Up ? I will check links you gave so I can get some knowledge.

Thanks for your all help 



Andros said:


> I do hope your doctor is amenable to further testing as suggested. Would you please let us know?
> 
> What kind of bowel issue? What is going on w/moods? Are you sleeping well? How is your skin? Hair loss? Heart palpitations? Myxedema of the legs and ankles? Callous' on feet and hands, orange in color? Weight gain; weight loss? Can you see your thyroid; is it swollen? Does it hurt to swallow? Do you have apnea?
> 
> ...


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just found today I have increased skin pigmentation ( small white dots ) and I heard its due to this thyroid condition.

Do you guys think this can be reversed as current treatment continues?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi there

As many of you know thyroid issue can be because of pituitary gland issues too which is sending TSH.
So I got idea & tried doing Shirshasan :- https://arhamyogalaya.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/img00582.jpg
for some days and I see changes in my mood and behavior.

So I highly recommended it to all. because of shirshasan, our mind & eyes gets high amount of blood which can fix many issues.

If shirshasan not comfortable, you can also do adho mukha svanasana :-
http://www.theyogasanctuary.biz/ys/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/down-dog-jen.jpg

After 2-3 days if you feel so uncomfortable then should stop doing it.

Also I suggest to do different kind of Yogas which really helps to balance Hormones & gives good feelings.

Update :

I got little tinnitus ( noise in mind/ear ) so for now I left it. so if you getting it too then try to do it for only a few seconds.


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

I did lab test again. here are new results

Total T3 - 0.904 ( 0.84 - 2.0 )

Total T4 - 4.1 ( 5.1-14.0 )

TSH - 22.88 ( 0.27 - 4.2 )

Lever test

SGPT - 40 ( 0-40 )

SGOT - 29 (0-37)

Doc. said Free T3-T4 not necessary and my lever test are good. ( to me looks not much good but I trust doctor )

My dose of PTU was 2-0-2, now its 1-1-1.

Anyone have any idea if we get all these in normal range so howmuch time it takes to get it unbalanced again?

For now im good but still having weakness.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Any Dr who tells you t3 and t4 are not important should be fired. Find a new one and demand it. I was in your shoes but I was 13. It was a battle for many years. When they over-dosed me on tapazole, I gained 70lbs in 6 months-only to drop that weight in 3 months once my dose was dropped. All that during high school (not the best time for it)

How is your pulse? I was on heart pills to control mine because it was so high during treatment. Many years later i'm now hypo. My first sign of being too hyper was always my pulse going fast.


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

graves84 said:


> Any Dr who tells you t3 and t4 are not important should be fired. Find a new one and demand it. I was in your shoes but I was 13. It was a battle for many years. When they over-dosed me on tapazole, I gained 70lbs in 6 months-only to drop that weight in 3 months once my dose was dropped. All that during high school (not the best time for it)
> 
> How is your pulse? I was on heart pills to control mine because it was so high during treatment. Many years later i'm now hypo. My first sign of being too hyper was always my pulse going fast.


Hi

Thanks for your reply.

Its really bad when such things happens to younger people like you and me. I even left my job bcoz of this issues. Having thyroid problem means dealing with a lot of things including reactions of medicines.

As per current situation im better than before and I hope after 45 days my hormones come to level.

do you have grave's disease? I saw online that having grave's disease is worse thing. Here doctor said most of patient's hyperthyroidism can be cured permanently after 3-6 months.

My pulse was irregular in starting but now everything is fine  i was on 1 month on beta blocker medicine to reduce blood pressure to control pulse.

only one thing im dealing at this time is im getting every 3-4 days reaction of PTU. my skin gets Up like lizards and down again ( https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/18/43/37/1843375229a8d2935b4e0ec5dabe26c1.jpg ) . it continues for 1-2 hours.

I went to dermatologist and with his medicine i had no issues in 10 days.

and did you never felt better? you had always either hyper or hypo?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Giga_2015

Are you in the USA?

You can order your labs at this site for $59 and this package contains both the FT-3 and FT-4 that you need to properly dose yourself. It also includes Total 4 and Total 3 which we as moderators agree do not give you an accurate thyroid hormone reading but it can show you how different the Total and Free numbers can be, This package has some useless tests but is the most cost effective I know of the get the FT-4 and FT-3 tests along with TSH. Your doctor should be willing to accept these tests as they come from an actual lab.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

Your doctor is outdated in their thinking. You will never feel well until you begin to be dosed on the FT-4 and FT-3 tests.

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your lab?

Liver function tests?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi

Im not in USA but im gonna find here lab & do test myself then will show to doctor.

They didn't give Ultrasound till now. and my lever test are as below.

Lever test

SGPT - 40 ( 0-40 )

SGOT - 29 (0-37)

For now im fine and my dose is also much lower 1-1-1


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

*My new test results -*

*Thyroglobulin Antibodies **728.1** IU/ml Negative: <115 IU/ml*

* Positive: > 115 IU/ml*

*Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 8.78 IU/ml Negative: <34 IU/ml*

* Positive: >34 IU/ml*

*Thyroglobulin (Tg) 0.25 ng/ml 0.2-70 ng/ml*

*SGPT 18 U/L 0-40 U/L*

*SGOT 19 U/L 0-37 U/L*

*Total T3 1.42 ng/ml 0.84-2.0 ng/ml*

*Total T4 **3.32** ug/dl 5.1-14.0 ug/dl*

*Free T3 **4.95** pg/ml 2.0-4.4 pg/ml*

*Free T4 **0.58** ng/dl 0.93-1.7 ng/dl*

*TSH **20.64** mlU/L 0.27-4.2 mlU/L*

*After last test, I took 3 PTU Pills for 6 days then only 1 for 24 days.*

*thyroglobulin antibodies are too much higher. So it confirms I have some autoimmune disorder right? *

*TPO is in level but I heard somewhere there are no Antibodies in blood in healthy person. Thyroglobulin is low so I do not have cancer right? any Idea what further test I should do? and what current dosage I should take? I still feel weakness.*

*Like dear Andros said I asked for all those tests but they said they are unable to do them.*

*thanks for the info  *


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you have vitiglio? Most usually that is from Lupus and it is not uncommon to find out that one has more than one autoimmune disease.

Thyroglobulin is low naturally OR because the patient has Thyroglobulin Ab. With that high TPO, you do need the Thyroglobulin Ab test and definitely an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi

I do not have vitiglio but have tinea versicolor which started after thyroid issue started. I also get cough with cold drinks and cold environment.

I already did Thyroglobulin Ab test which is High. So How can I say if I have grave's or hoshimoto or cancer or all of them? now which test should I do?

If you think any more test now should be done then let me know. So I will visit doc after getting those tests done.

TBII, TSI & ANA. which do you think is most necessary? Its 4 months for my hyper. i don't have other signs of hoshimoto's or grave's.

thank you


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to update you all that my condition got fixed. I had really subacute thyroiditis. Temporary casue for thyroid hormones disturbance due to viral infection.
I had to take pills for 2-3 months only. Condition was for 4-5 months, then by time it got better.
but it gives depression situation. so Doc. told me to keep your mind in activity and keep only good people around. and it did work.

I hope my thread & info. will help others at some level.


----------

